

Engineering Failure? Huge Blast at Texas Fertilizer Plant - tantalor
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/04/19/us/huge-blast-at-texas-fertilizer-plant.html

======
tantalor
<https://twitter.com/KHOU/status/324728967917625344>

60 or 70 people dead. Seven died in Challenger. I think this takes the cake.

